# The Treasonous Democrats Involved In This Filthy Coup Will Hang For their Actions



## nononono (Nov 12, 2019)

*To ANY awake person ....what is/has/will transpire are Treasonous Criminal Indictments against *
*the Coup plotters who have taken it upon themselves to overthrow a duly elected President based
solely on their hatred for a Citizen who ran on the precedent of cleaning the CORRUPTION out
of Washington DC....

He has done just that and exposed for ALL the world to see the Criminal Environment that exists
within the United States Government....

Justice WILL be served and YOU FILTHY Democrats/complicit Republicans WILL pay for what YOU have **supported and/or been involved in........*


----------

